# AUCKLAND Life & Places to go



## anski

Sarah_Yorke_82 on another thread was asking for information on Auckland.

For people trying to form an impression of what there is to see & do in Auckland I found all the following websites that may help.

If anyone can think of any others could you please add to them.


Mission Bay | Jazz and Blues | Streetfest

Welcome To Mission Bay Auckland Beachfront

Waiheke Island weekend, Rangitoto Island Volcanic Tour, Waiheke Island Ferry, Auckalnd Harbour Cruise | Fullers - We'll take you there

Auckland Zoo - Welcome to Auckland Zoo

Haere Mai - Auckland Art Gallery

Auckland War Memorial Museum tells the story of New Zealand, from our unique flora and fauna and our history at war, to our priceless collection of Maori and Pacific treasures. - Auckland Museum New Zealand

Welcome To Snowplanet. 365 Days Of Snow!

WELCOME TO VECTOR ARENA - THE ENTERTAINMENT HUB OF THE PACIFIC - Home

Welcome to The University of Auckland- The University of Auckland

Welcome To Hoyts NZ

Auckland, New Zealand | The OFFICIAL tourism website


----------



## Yvonne.72

Hi, I used to love taking the family to Snow Planet and I wish we had something like that here. I do remember it being relatively expensive though so mostly our entertainment was usually beach or home based. I see the price for two adults and two children is now $150 and then of course there is the rental on top of that.

We made the trip over to Rangitoto once, it was well worth it for the views from the top.


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

Hi Ann

I really can't thank you enough! The information that you take the time to write Is so informative and I really appreciate it! 

It all looks fantastic!! My husband is ready to go now!! And although I love everything you have sent to me, unfortunately I seem to reading more negatives than positives about new Zealand compared to Australia! 

Why is this?? Is Australia really that much better?? In terms of wages and lifestyle cost etc, some people state it's no better than England!? And the weather also?

Sorry to keep asking lots of questions! However you seem to really know both countries so well!!...

I want to get this right 1st time as our eldest daughter will be 10 this year and want to get her school settled etc!

Also.. Am I right in thinking once you have NZ visa you can emigrate to Australia in the future without visas? This would be nice to know as if we didn't settle and wanted to move.. We could?!

There seem to be so many people leaving new zealand for Australia.. 

Thanks Ann!!!.... 

Sarah x


----------



## kiwigser

Sarah_Yorke_82 said:


> Hi Ann
> 
> I really can't thank you enough! The information that you take the time to write Is so informative and I really appreciate it!
> 
> It all looks fantastic!! My husband is ready to go now!! And although I love everything you have sent to me, unfortunately I seem to reading more negatives than positives about new Zealand compared to Australia!
> 
> Why is this?? Is Australia really that much better?? In terms of wages and lifestyle cost etc, some people state it's no better than England!? And the weather also?
> 
> Sorry to keep asking lots of questions! However you seem to really know both countries so well!!...
> 
> I want to get this right 1st time as our eldest daughter will be 10 this year and want to get her school settled etc!
> 
> Also.. Am I right in thinking once you have NZ visa you can emigrate to Australia in the future without visas? This would be nice to know as if we didn't settle and wanted to move.. We could?!
> 
> There seem to be so many people leaving new zealand for Australia..
> 
> Thanks Ann!!!....
> 
> Sarah x


To answer a couple of questions
Yes you can go to Aus. after being here 5 years

About the negatives, not sure where you are getting them from, I know we have had a couple of "everythings wrong in NZ" on the forums and thats why I joined to balance things up. Remember most people get on with enjoyng life here and do not bother with forums, they are here and so what.

Yes we do get a lot moving from here to Aus. the parallel is probably the irish moving to the UK (before the sky fell in, Europe). If you were born in a small country, the attractions of a larger population are obvious. But we do get more immigrants than leavers. We who have come from Europe relish the space and the climate here.

You mentioned weather, certain parts are similar to the UK in South Island, but in Auckland the weather is so much better, our winters are wet but short lived, spring is windy near the coast, but summer and autumn are great, I prefer autumn, its cooler then and activities are easier.

Auckland has been voted internationally as the 4th and 3 rd best city to live in world wise for the last 2 years
In Depth: World's 20 Best Places To Live - 4. Auckland, New Zealand - Forbes.com

ahead of any Aussie cities, so cannot be all bad.

There are a large group of expats where I live from SA UK Canada Dutch and we have lost one 23 year old friends daughter back to the UK.

Before you do anything make sure you have enough points, and for goodness sake visit any cities you fancy.

One last thing, (its an ill wind) because of the earthquake the NZ dollar has fallen and so the pound will go further, but that maybe short lived


----------



## anski

kiwigser said:


> To answer a couple of questions
> Yes you can go to Aus. after being here 5 years
> 
> About the negatives, not sure where you are getting them from, I know we have had a couple of "everythings wrong in NZ" on the forums and thats why I joined to balance things up. Remember most people get on with enjoyng life here and do not bother with forums, they are here and so what.
> 
> Yes we do get a lot moving from here to Aus. the parallel is probably the irish moving to the UK (before the sky fell in, Europe). If you were born in a small country, the attractions of a larger population are obvious. But we do get more immigrants than leavers. We who have come from Europe relish the space and the climate here.
> 
> You mentioned weather, certain parts are similar to the UK in South Island, but in Auckland the weather is so much better, our winters are wet but short lived, spring is windy near the coast, but summer and autumn are great, I prefer autumn, its cooler then and activities are easier.
> 
> Auckland has been voted internationally as the 4th and 3 rd best city to live in world wise for the last 2 years
> In Depth: World's 20 Best Places To Live - 4. Auckland, New Zealand - Forbes.com
> 
> ahead of any Aussie cities, so cannot be all bad.
> 
> There are a large group of expats where I live from SA UK Canada Dutch and we have lost one 23 year old friends daughter back to the UK.
> 
> Before you do anything make sure you have enough points, and for goodness sake visit any cities you fancy.
> 
> One last thing, (its an ill wind) because of the earthquake the NZ dollar has fallen and so the pound will go further, but that maybe short lived


Sarah,

Just want to reconfirm what Kiwigser said

I know there are many Australians moving to NZ also the thing is if you have an Australian or New Zealand passport you can move freely between the two countries as many do. Just like people do within the EU.

Lots of Aussies & Kiwi's go overseas for few years to gain more experience & better job opportunities and to see a bit of the world whilst collecting a salary.

You have to remember that years ago if your Dad left school & got a job he often stayed there for life working his way up the ladder. It's all changed today & jobs are usually not for life & many people make 3 career changes. Years ago few people moved countries as they do today. 

I know of several Aussies that have moved to NZ because as one told me it would have taken him 10 years longer to get the same senior position in AU. Often people with the required skills are not available to fill the vacancies in NZ.

The company I used to work for in NZ had tried for 6 months to find someone with my experience and I would probably be welcomed back if I wanted to work again.

It's like restaurants you usually hear about the bad experiences more than the good ones. How many people pick up the phone or write a letter of praise to the company they have done business with compared to how many people will go to great lengths to lodge a complaint?

Once you are settled & happy in a new country apart from perhaps seeking advice you hardly ever log on to the forum you formerly logged on daily when thinking of migrating.

The people with negative posts are often the same people that were negative about their own country. Some people expect to walk out of one country & into a another & find everything the same - well it never is.

I remember when I lived in Cyprus there was a saying that the Brits expected Cyprus to be England with sunshine. Get my point.

Sarah at the end of the day you may love it or hate it but unless you try you will never know. Sometimes also you have to do what is best for your children's future & only you & your husband can answer that.

Ann


----------



## Daveswift

I just wanted to pop on here and say the information is really useful. I'm off for my inspection (for want of a better term) visit to Auckland on April 1st, and if that all goes well it's full steam ahead.

I totally agree with the if you don't try it you'll never know. I have been offered jobs in Oz and NZ but the opportunities socially in NZ made it a no brainer. I am worried about leaving a job I've been successful in for a Market I know nothing of, and that a move means splitting the family for 12 months.....but I firmly believe long term the country offers more for WLB, time with kids and hopefully a new perspective.

Do the expat community ever get together in Auckland? Would be good to meet a few friendly faces upon arrival


----------



## Daveswift

Forgot to mention.....I too was worried by a lot of negative posts on living conditions in NZ but having spoken to people on the ground and read posts on here....I agree with the people expect it either to be like the UK or if they're happy they are maxing life rather that moaning to the world


----------



## anski

Daveswift said:


> I just wanted to pop on here and say the information is really useful. I'm off for my inspection (for want of a better term) visit to Auckland on April 1st, and if that all goes well it's full steam ahead.
> 
> I totally agree with the if you don't try it you'll never know. I have been offered jobs in Oz and NZ but the opportunities socially in NZ made it a no brainer. I am worried about leaving a job I've been successful in for a Market I know nothing of, and that a move means splitting the family for 12 months.....but I firmly believe long term the country offers more for WLB, time with kids and hopefully a new perspective.
> 
> Do the expat community ever get together in Auckland? Would be good to meet a few friendly faces upon arrival



Do let us know what impressions you made of Auckland after your trip & if you have a car do venture out.

Not sure about the get together's as members are spread out but others could answer that maybe.

All the best.


----------



## anski

Here's another suggestion of things to do in Auckland thanks to Topcat

I can personally recommend this one.

Howick Little Theatre


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

anski said:


> Here's another suggestion of things to do in Auckland thanks to Topcat
> 
> I can personally recommend this one.
> 
> Howick Little Theatre


Big Thanks to Kiwigser, - and again Ann and also anyone else who has kindly posted!...

Yes you are all right! If you dont try you will never know!! And i MUST stop reading Negative posts!!... Each individual sees things differently and therefore has there own opinion!.. We however love all things about NZ!

My husband and I WILL be submitting our EOI and are very much looking forward to a future in NZ! Main reasons for going were to have a better quality of life! when i say better quality of life i mean to have more quality time together and with our little girls! My husband is a busy electrician back home and works long hours.. I too work in London as a marketing manager and spend lots of hours travelling to and from work! Also, Education! we have 2 girls aged 2 and coming up 10, we want to be able to offer them the best education/enviroment and NZ definately seems to offer just that!! We want the outside life.. We want to meet new people... try new things.... enjoy new experiences... and i know it wont be easy! But we are determined to make it work no matter how difficult it gets!!

Thanks again so much for all the information and advice! It really is very much appreciated!! Will keep you all updated with our application!!!.....

Sarah x


----------



## kiwigser

Daveswift said:


> I just wanted to pop on here and say the information is really useful. I'm off for my inspection (for want of a better term) visit to Auckland on April 1st, and if that all goes well it's full steam ahead.
> 
> I totally agree with the if you don't try it you'll never know. I have been offered jobs in Oz and NZ but the opportunities socially in NZ made it a no brainer. I am worried about leaving a job I've been successful in for a Market I know nothing of, and that a move means splitting the family for 12 months.....but I firmly believe long term the country offers more for WLB, time with kids and hopefully a new perspective.
> 
> Do the expat community ever get together in Auckland? Would be good to meet a few friendly faces upon arrival


Let me know when you arrive and I will meet you for coffee and a quick tour, I do know the best places to live.


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

That's very kind thank you!!... Can't wait to explore!!..


----------



## Daveswift

kiwigser said:


> Let me know when you arrive and I will meet you for coffee and a quick tour, I do know the best places to live.


Awesome wil do land on the 1st, will be based in central Auckland. Probably the mercure. Look forward to it.


----------



## kiwigser

kiwigser said:


> Let me know when you arrive and I will meet you for coffee and a quick tour, I do know the best places to live.


I will get the moderators to email you my phone number, otherwise just post when you are here. 
April is usually a nice month, a little cooler for charging around. We have booked Easter up in the Hokianga, huge golden sand dunes as in Jordan and sand sculptures as in Eqypt. Anyway I digress and hope the flight is not too bad


----------



## anski

kiwigser said:


> I will get the moderators to email you my phone number, otherwise just post when you are here.
> April is usually a nice month, a little cooler for charging around. We have booked Easter up in the Hokianga, huge golden sand dunes as in Jordan and sand sculptures as in Eqypt. Anyway I digress and hope the flight is not too bad


Kiwigser,

What a kind person you are to offer to meet up with Daveswift & show him around. You can send him a PM with your contact number. If you don't know how to send PM click on his name & several options pop up including send PM


----------



## topcat83

kiwigser said:


> I will get the moderators to email you my phone number, otherwise just post when you are here.
> April is usually a nice month, a little cooler for charging around. We have booked Easter up in the Hokianga, huge golden sand dunes as in Jordan and sand sculptures as in Eqypt. Anyway I digress and hope the flight is not too bad


KiwiGSer - you can send a private message by clicking on Dave's user name.


----------



## kiwigser

anski said:


> Kiwigser,
> 
> What a kind person you are to offer to meet up with Daveswift & show him around. You can send him a PM with your contact number. If you don't know how to send PM click on his name & several options pop up including send PM


Thanks, will do


----------



## Darla.R

Sarah_Yorke_82 said:


> Big Thanks to Kiwigser, - and again Ann and also anyone else who has kindly posted!...
> 
> Yes you are all right! If you dont try you will never know!! And i MUST stop reading Negative posts!!... Each individual sees things differently and therefore has there own opinion!.. We however love all things about NZ!
> 
> My husband and I WILL be submitting our EOI and are very much looking forward to a future in NZ! Main reasons for going were to have a better quality of life! when i say better quality of life i mean to have more quality time together and with our little girls! My husband is a busy electrician back home and works long hours.. I too work in London as a marketing manager and spend lots of hours travelling to and from work! Also, Education! we have 2 girls aged 2 and coming up 10, we want to be able to offer them the best education/enviroment and NZ definately seems to offer just that!! We want the outside life.. We want to meet new people... try new things.... enjoy new experiences... and i know it wont be easy! But we are determined to make it work no matter how difficult it gets!!
> 
> Thanks again so much for all the information and advice! It really is very much appreciated!! Will keep you all updated with our application!!!.....
> 
> Sarah x


Hi Sarah, why do you think that New Zealand is going to offer you a better work life balance? With less generous leave allocations and the Kiwi culture of putting in long hours are you prepared for the possibility that life in New Zealand may not be that different to which you have now?


----------



## Darla.R

*Thirty Families study. The Impact of Work Hours on New Zealand Families*

_*Number of Hours Worked
*
For almost all of the workers we interviewed in the Thirty Families Project, work hours were a major issue with huge implications for individual workers, their families, and their communities. For many workers, the hours were simply too long, with many working an average 45 to 55 hours per week, and some working even longer hours. Almost all of those who regularly worked more than 45 hours per week regarded these hours as long, unreasonable, and with significant negative effects on their own lives, and the lives of their families.

Some workers worked long hours on a paid basis, but many received little or no payment for the extra hours they worked. Those who worked long hours unpaid, were motivated by a commitment to the job, pressure from an employer, understaffing or a combination of these forces. They often felt their contribution was undervalued, not only in financial terms, but also in the lack of recognition for the negative impact on themselves, and their families.

For those who worked long hours with paid overtime, the key issue was control over the extra hours: the capacity to say yes or no to them. Many worked long hours without real control over their hours, and the issue of control affected both those who worked unpaid and paid overtime. Those in the hospitality industry, for example, felt that they could not refuse long hours. Those on building sites commented that they were under pressure to work long (paid) hours or lose their jobs or work in the future. Doctors commented on the fear of a loss of training opportunities if they refused long hours.

In some cases the length of work hours was coupled with significant pressure, and work intensity. Workers in the hospitality industry, in nursing, teaching, social work, in call centres, in the public service and in law, all commented on the constant pressure to complete more and more work, with fewer and fewer workers, resources and time. Many workers said that work was frequently unfinished at the end of the day, and at the end of the week. Workers constantly felt that they "never got on top of it, or to the end of it.".

For yet other workers, it was the unpredictability of their working hours, both the length and distribution, which caused them the greatest concern, and the greatest intrusion into other aspects of their lives. Workers commented on work days which ballooned at the end of the day by an hour, or two or three, extra shifts, and unexpected shift changes, or increasingly common, the extension of work into evenings and weekends with the advent of new technology.

For many workers, cell phones, text messaging, e-mail and laptops, have forced work into the home in new ways that lengthen working days and intensify work. Workers, and partners, said that many employers held an expectation that workers were "available" well beyond their "standard" work hours. Some described being expected to have their mobiles on for long periods. For example one engineer described how he was required to have his phone on from 6 am to 6 pm everyday... So you havent even started work and the boss will be on the phone talking to you, he does the same on the way home."

A young lawyer, Megan, said that if she doesnt check her e-mail at home during the weekends, she often misses out on reading important messages from her boss, which often include instructions to read a brief, or prepare a report for Monday. By not reading her e-mail, Megan takes the chance that she wont have done the work by Monday, and thus will be reprimanded by her boss.

*The Effect of Work Hours on Individuals and Families*

This research highlights the very serious effects of long and difficult work hours on individual workers and their families. Many workers commented on the pressure of long and or difficult work hours, and the impact on their lifestyle, "a work / eat / sleep cycle", and on their health. We heard numerous stories of workers and partners who were worried about workers driving home after extremely long work hours, of workers who operate machinery whilst fatigued, and avoidable injuries that occurred at the end of long shifts.

For many workers, their work hours had led to a significant reduction in the scope and level of interaction with friends, family and communities. Less than a third of workers we interviewed were involved regularly in any activities outside of their work, or immediate family, and for these workers, it was primarily church which constituted community involvement. Other workers remarked that they used to be involved in sports teams, social clubs, community groups, but a lack of time had forced them to pull back from these activities and concentrate on their work and their immediate family.

This research highlights the major impact the length of work hours are having on the ability of many workers to balance their work and family. Most of the families in this study were under extraordinary stress - workers and partners were struggling to find some sort of balance between their work, and the lives they shared with their friends and families, and communities, but invariably something, or usually someone, missed out.

Many workers felt anxious or regretful about inadequate amounts and quality of time with their partners and their children. They were concerned about their impact of their hours on themselves and their intimate relationships, particularly the toll taken by tiredness, limited amounts of time, and exhaustion on those relationships.

Women workers and partners were also highly concerned about the extra stress placed on women by the "double shifts" of paid work and domestic labour. Women noted that it was their work lives which were usually fitted in around their caring responsibilities, and that their partner's careers often depended on their provision of a significant level of housework and child care. For women in paid work, in a number of cases working very long hours themselves, the level of unpaid work in the home did not appear to diminish with their increased level of paid work. In this way, all of the women in our study were working extremely long hours, both in the workplace and in the home.

However, long hours are not a problem only for those with child care responsibilities. This study shows that people with other kinds of family obligations are also affected by long hours. In some instances workers without children found themselves being "leaned on to work longer hours where those with families are, in some circumstances, protected by their family responsibilities".

In the end workers in all types of family formations believe that a new expectation has emerged of long hours which affect not just those with children and families, they affect all workers.

*Development of a Long Hours Culture
*
Overall this study reveals that long hours are an entrenched and widespread experience across many occupations and industries in New Zealand. _ 

And so it goes on. Have a read when you've got half an hour spare.

Thirty Families - Work Hours | New Zealand Council of Trade Unions - Te Kauae Kaimahi


----------



## kiwigser

And so it goes on. Have a read when you've got half an hour spare.

Thirty Families - Work Hours | New Zealand Council of Trade Unions - Te Kauae Kaimahi[/QUOTE]

I see Darla has been doing her hard sell for NZ or is that Aus. It seems another case of somebody who could not make a success in NZ having to blame the country. The article just quoted could be written about any country, I remember reading similar in the UK and Europe.

Life is what you make it, the Expats around us have a great life and have no regrets, but they get on with life and do not answer forums. The best suggestion to anybody thinking of coming here, is to take a trip out here, talk to expats and look at the the work rest balance, the majority have adjusted to the leisure opportunities here.


----------



## Darla.R

> I see Darla has been doing her hard sell for NZ or is that Aus. It seems another case of somebody who could not make a success in NZ having to blame the country. The article just quoted could be written about any country, I remember reading similar in the UK and Europe.
> 
> Life is what you make it, the Expats around us have a great life and have no regrets, but they get on with life and do not answer forums. The best suggestion to anybody thinking of coming here, is to take a trip out here, talk to expats and look at the the work rest balance, the majority have adjusted to the leisure opportunities here.


Please highlight the section in my post where I mentioned Australia. Again, you are deeply afflicted by your own personal prejudices and its colouring your judgment and outlook on life. Lighten up a bit, or you'll burst something.

What happened to the truce? i didn't take you long to break your half of the deal did it?

In your opinion, people migrate because they "could not make a success" in the country they left? ipso facto all emigrants are failures? Rather a strong and indefensible argument to be making, since you are by your own definition a failure too. So what are you doing on an expat forum banging on about Australia?

It's obvious to me that you're not working at present and are living the life of a retiree, otherwise you'd have a lot more to say about the report I quoted.

Speaking from personal experience I worked long hours in New Zealand (_far_ too many) and when I moved I embraced the chance to switch to part-time work without it having much impact on my income. This means I enjoy my leisure time a lot more. That's what I call having a lifestyle  and I wish the same for everyone else in their emigration journey.


----------



## Darla.R

*Kiwigser and Anski*

Rather than you two taking offence at everything I write in this section, and seeing how you both suffer from the occasional sense of humour failure about all things New Zealand  why not go to your User CP, go down to Settings and Options and edit your ignore option to blank out all my posts? That should avoid some of the bickering that goes on in the NZ forum. I shall do the same for you.


----------



## anski

We seem to have strayed off the original topic which was *AUCKLAND Life & Places to Go* & it was intended to provide information with links for places of interest within Auckland for the visitors or newly arrived folk.

Mods, Can posts off topic go into threads with titles that are more apt for the subject matter.


----------

